# The GREAT toilet paper debate!



## Times Roman (Jan 14, 2013)

Single ply, or double ply, and why?

Or do you prefer the moisture wipes with aloe?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 14, 2013)

everyone here knows im full of shit..so double ply


----------



## 0tj0 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ive always been a fan of the three shells


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 14, 2013)

Wipe your ass all you want with TP and when you think you are done and clean take a baby wipe to your ass and you'll find out how dirty it still is with just dry paper. There is a reason other Countries use water or wet a towel.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 14, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Wipe your ass all you want with TP and when you think you are done and clean take a baby wipe to your ass and you'll find out how dirty it still is with just dry paper. There is a reason other Countries use water or wet a towel.



Double and this^

Single rips you can be wiping forever.


----------



## Times Roman (Jan 14, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Wipe your ass all you want with TP and when you think you are done and clean take a baby wipe to your ass and you'll find out how dirty it still is with just dry paper. There is a reason other Countries use water or wet a towel.



Yep.   That's why i use the moist flushable towelettes.  10 packs of 60 at Costco for $14.  before that, it was the very strong single ply only for me.  I freaking HATE the "soft" TP where mishaps occur and your finger goes crashing through to your ass and you end up with stink finger.

Shitty subject, I admit.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 14, 2013)

Now who wipes from from or a sloppy reach around and smear it all over you ass, again there is a reason other Countries wipe from front not reaching around.

Questions on that is how in the hell do you even remotely get clean reaching around also you gotta be a pretty small person to reach around, you big people that claim to reach around must be the shit streak wearing underwear types!


----------



## Azog (Jan 14, 2013)

I like the soft stuff. I have to say though, as important as wiping is shaving the ass crack. I have a hairy Greek ass, and without proper manscaping, no amount of tp will rid my crack of the stain.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 14, 2013)

Azog said:


> I like the soft stuff. I have to say though, as important as wiping is shaving the ass crack. I have a hairy Greek ass, and without proper manscaping, no amount of tp will rid my crack of the stain.



Water and or a wet wipe will!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 14, 2013)

I prefer monkey butt


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 14, 2013)

Quilted and polish it off with a baby wipe.  Ive been known to hop in the shower though.  I wont tolerate a nasty ass.


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 14, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Wipe your ass all you want with TP and when you think you are done and clean take a baby wipe to your ass and you'll find out how dirty it still is with just dry paper. There is a reason other Countries use water or wet a towel.



1 of the Reasons why I have a bidet toilet seat! Costco and amazon had them on sale, I bought one and haven't looked back yet. After using it for almost a yr now using just tp seems weird...


----------



## g0re (Jan 14, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> I prefer monkey butt


----------



## g0re (Jan 14, 2013)

Illtemper said:


> 1 of the Reasons why I have a bidet toilet seat! Costco and amazon had them on sale, I bought one and haven't looked back yet. After using it for almost a yr now using just tp seems weird...



Is it like a seat added to a regular ol toilet? I've never seen that, just the separate whole units before


----------



## DF (Jan 14, 2013)

First wipe is paper 2 ply then the baby wipes.  I actually used to have this deal that attached to the toilet that shot water into your ass & cleaned it up nice.  I had to replace my toilet & haven't hooked it back up yet.


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 14, 2013)

g0retekz said:


> Is it like a seat added to a regular ol toilet? I've never seen that, just the separate whole units before



Yes it's just a toilet seat that you hook a water supply up to and plug it in so you have warm water and it also heats the seat. Lol!  Just look up bidet toilet seat you'll see'em.. They are a godsend if you ever had or get hemmroids... That's the main reason I bought this one.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 14, 2013)

I use single ply so when my finger breaks thru, I can brag to my co-workers that I got some ass this morning.

Really though 3-ply quilted with the wet wipe finisher. I hate shitty, thin, cheap, sandpaper tp!

This thread stinks.


----------



## DF (Jan 14, 2013)

Illtemper said:


> Yes it's just a toilet seat that you hook a water supply up to and plug it in so you have warm water and it also heats the seat. Lol!  Just look up bidet toilet seat you'll see'em.. They are a godsend if you ever had or get hemmroids... That's the main reason I bought this one.



I also have one of these.  Although living in the north east that winter cold water squirting up your ass sure does wake you up.


----------



## PFM (Jan 14, 2013)

2 ply with a baby wipe chaser.


----------



## g0re (Jan 14, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I also have one of these.  Although living in the north east that winter cold water squirting up your ass sure does wake you up.



I bet.  Would be nice if u can hook it up to the hot water line or have some sort of heater.

Cold water up the butt must be a pretty intense


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 14, 2013)

2 ply- with a moist wipe or 2 to finish off.  Nothing better especially with the jungle I'm working with


----------



## BigTruck (Jan 14, 2013)

2ply folded to.conserve haha and of.course a moist wipe fallowed by.another folded 2ply


----------



## Times Roman (Jan 15, 2013)

I was in Afghanistan a while back and you blokes don't even want to know how the situation is handled over there!


----------



## g0re (Jan 15, 2013)

BigTruck said:


> 2ply folded to.conserve haha and of.course a moist wipe fallowed by.another folded 2ply



Folding is where its at.  Whoever makes a wad of paper to wipe their ass is retarded.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 15, 2013)

If its toilet paper, i fold, but usially use kirkland brand wipes! Nice and cool, and who would wipe poop of their arm with a piece of paper? Same goes for my butt! Clean it good!


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 15, 2013)

Bidets, or a detachable shower head...


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 15, 2013)

How bout those shits that dont leave anything behind.  Those are the best.


----------



## Times Roman (Jan 15, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> How bout those shits that dont leave anything behind.  Those are the best.



let me guess....

....suction pop when they come out, right?


----------



## JOMO (Jan 15, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> How bout those shits that dont leave anything behind.  Those are the best.



There is nothing better than this. Always comes as a surprise.


----------



## amore169 (Jan 15, 2013)

I use baby wipes for me, i buy them at Sam's in bulk.


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 15, 2013)

g0retekz said:


> I bet.  Would be nice if u can hook it up to the hot water line or have some sort of heater.
> 
> Cold water up the butt must be a pretty intense



The seat that I have has a heater built into it ad gives you about 60sec of hot or warm water. Yes it has a temperature adjustment. The seat itself is also heated so on a cold morning you can turn that on and it warms your ass up pretty fast.. Lol!  

In all the money I flushed away in wipes, this thing has payed itself off at this point since I don't buy wipes anymore....

The only problem with this seat is the look on people's faces when they first see it... Lol! They look at you like a weirdo.....


----------

